# Video Poker Hacking



## Alex (9/10/14)

http://www.wired.com/2013/11/video-poker-case/

A pretty interesting article..


_TIL two men were brought up on federal hacking charges when they exploited a bug in video poker machines and won half a million dollars. His lawyer argued, "All these guys did is simply push a sequence of buttons that they were legally entitled to push." The case was dismissed._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (9/10/14)

hmm mm, I wonder if the SA casinos have patched there machines???? may be a vape meet at Monte is in order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

